# Need colour help for Modern Russian APC's



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi,I have been tasked with the building and painting of various resin and metal russian BMP 1 and 2's,buildings no problem but I have no reference as to colours etc so I am looking for help in which green is used,I normally use humbrol enamels but it appears that they no longer produce a suitable colour so if anyone can suggest an allternative I'd much obliged,
cheers,Gordon M:thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There are a number of paint schemes in use today. For an overall vehicle, Tamiya NATO Green mixed approximately 50/50 with German Field Grey (a greyish green) is a good base. Tamiya's Olive Drab #2 spray paint is not bad either. 























































Some of the colors used are very similar to US Olive Drab. They also use a medium grey that looks about like US World War II Neutral Grey, and a light Buff or Khaki color. These are pictures from the recent Russian-Georgian war.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks djnick66 for the pics and info,:thumbsup:
Gordon M


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

No prob. Glad to help and I had the pics archived on my computer. Here are a couple of my Russian APC kits...

BMD-1 paratrooper recon vehicle










BMP-2










IIRC both were done using Tamiya Olive Drab 2 spray paint as a base


----------

